# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Florida Optician License Renewal Notice Update

## Mark Miller- POF

*** Information On Medical Errors Reduction*** 

Recently you were sent a renewal application by the Department of Health. In it was a hot pink insert, which was inadvertently placed into the renewals of some of our opticians by mistake. This insert was intended for the nurses who are also renewing now and does not apply to opticians renewing their license at this time. The board recently promulgated a rule which will require opticians complete a two hour continuing education course relating to the prevention of medical errors effective August 1, 2002. Completion of this course will be required prior to renewing your license during the next renewal cycle ending December 31, 2004.

***Change of Renewal Date in 2004***
The renewal application includes a pro-rated fee for extending the renewal expiration date to December 31, 2004. For this renewal period you will receive a license valid for 29-months. Beginning January 1, 2005 renewals will continue for 24-month periods.

***The Good News Is - We are Licensed & No Price Increase***
The members of the Board of Opticianry also would like you know he actual cost for license renewal is the same as the last biennial, the current fee has been prorated for additional five month to reflect this one time 29 month license.

***Renew your License on-line*** 
Department of Healths new online e-Renewal system offers the online e-Renewal system for Florida Opticians. This web site will ONLY for be available for Optician license renewal from May 1, 2002 through midnight, Eastern Time, July 31, 2002

Go to -  https://www.doh.state.fl.us/erenewal/index.asp

This e-Renewal web site is a secure site and does not retain complete credit card information after the data is processed. At this time, the e-Renewal web site process is the only means by which you may pay for license renewal with a credit card. 


***Renewal Deadline for Florida Opticianry License July 31, 2002 ***	
     For renewal information contact the Board of Opticianry at 850/245-4474


Information Provided by
Professional Opticians of Florida
1947 Greenwood Drive Tallahassee, FL 32303

----------


## Ckible

Does anyone know where I can get the  *Reduction of Medical Errors two hour course for this 2014 renewal?*

----------


## Diane

NAO will have it in Orlando in a couple of weeks.  I would be fairly certain POF would have it in Ft Lauderdale in November. 

Diane

----------


## gmc

> Does anyone know where I can get the  *Reduction of Medical Errors two hour course for this 2014 renewal?*


You can get it on the POF website. You get several free hours if you are a member (5 if memory serves correctly). There is a charge if you are not a member.

----------

